# Hd:tmnt



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I was too old to appreciate TMNT when it came out on kid's TV. But I do like ninjas, martial arts, reptiles, skateboarding... and pizza. I thought I'd give it a try- get a couple of movies for the kids.

This movie is animated, as opposed to the rather silly earlier live-action movie. 

As far as HD- it'll blow your socks off. Sooo much detail. I loved it.

And- I loved it- I really had fun in this movie. I watched it with the kids and enjoyed it as much as they do. The story was good enough, there was a bit of suspense as to who the bad guy would be.

The voice acting was hot and cold. SM Gellar of Buffy fame sounded a little thin, but the sensei of the turtles had a very familiar ring to it- it sounded a lot like that guy from Conan.. and it was: Mako. (what a cool name).

The wife shook her head when I asked her opinion... so we're averaging:

3/5 stars.


----------

